# The off season bulk 2013



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right as promised this is will be my log for my off season training and bulking.

I won the NAC South Championships Novice Class on 21.04.13 which was my 2nd bodybuilding show.

Back stage i was 14st and 13lbs dehydrated and shredded:



And today i am around 17st, this was taken Friday 17.05.13



*Goals*

*
*


get as big as possible.

stay lean.

work on weak points - legs, in particular hammies.


*AAS* - The fun part.

Currently i am most definitely on my cruise i hadn't jabbed anything for nearly 3 weeks until Monday night which i did:


1ml WC Sust - This will be all i am jabbing every 2 weeks which equates to 125mg Test a week.

*Peptides*

*
*

*
*Never used these before and i started using them just before Vegas so basically the beginning of May.


100mcg GHRP 2

100mcg CJC 1295


I jab these first thing in the morning every morning then wait at least 20 - 30mins before eating.

That's basically it, any questions go ahead and ask most people know i am honest about what i do and dont mind sharing.

Enjoy.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh im totally in  lol.

Hope youre good phil x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh im totally in  lol.
> 
> Hope youre good phil x


Haha first in as well  im good darlin, hope everything is going well with the recovery x


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Subbed...... best of look brother... :beer:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed mate, where did you stay in Vegas? I went in feb and am obsessed with the place! Looking forward to keeping up with this log!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good luck dude.. Nice to see the pooch is back


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha first in as well  im good darlin, hope everything is going well with the recovery x


Well... what can i say? Im loyal and have good taste! Lol.

Things are getting much better for me thank u. Less pain and more mobility every day - its helping me think more positively too as last week I was a total grump.

Anyway.... dont want to spam your sparkling new journal... enjoy! X


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spragga said:


> Subbed...... best of look brother... :beer:


Thanks mate 



mikemull said:


> Subbed mate, where did you stay in Vegas? I went in feb and am obsessed with the place! Looking forward to keeping up with this log!


Stayed at the MGM mate, im the same it was amazing 1st time to the states and i loved it, looking at booking New York soon too 



DB said:


> Good luck dude.. Nice to see the pooch is back


 :lol: such a d1ck! No more pooch for me, although i do want to get a dog, it will be called Arnie and i will set it on your queer cats!



RXQueenie said:


> Well... what can i say? Im loyal and have good taste! Lol.
> 
> Things are getting much better for me thank u. Less pain and more mobility every day - its helping me think more positively too as last week I was a total grump.
> 
> Anyway.... dont want to spam your sparkling new journal... enjoy! X


Thats all good news and i can only imagine you stopped being a total grump when you heard from me then life just seemed that much sweeter....am i right?

You are loyal but i taste good ;-) x


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Stayed at the MGM mate, im the same it was amazing 1st time to the states and i loved it, looking at booking New York soon too


We stayed there to mate its awesome isn't it. It's our second time there, the first time they still had the lions in the casino which was cool. Same as you mate we where looking at New York in September but our friends are getting married there next year so we'll save it for then. It depresses me now when I see adverts or films about Vegas!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IN for this ya big ugly ****.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Thats all good news and i can only imagine you stopped being a total grump when you heard from me then life just seemed that much sweeter....am i right?
> 
> You are loyal but i taste good ;-) x


Oh you are so right!! Lol  have a great day x


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Subbed! (can you take photos WITHOUT your chest please) - it depresses me!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

UK1989 said:


> Subbed! (can you take photos WITHOUT your chest please) - it depresses me!


Hmmm I can try but whatever way I stand I think you will see it somehow 

Legs was supposed to be yesterday but its tonight now as yesterday was the gf's bday.

Monday I got 50kg dumbells up for 8 reps unspotted then 2 extra with a spot on seated strict shoulder press! Pretty sure that's a pb and I don't know where it came from wasn't even feeling that great and still have a slight chest infection even though the antibiotics have run their course.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Subbed mate 

Hopefully I can learn a thing or two about bulking from you!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed!! All the best mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

All the best mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just got nice photo from the photographer at the show, going to buy the whole lot and my pics should be in the June issue of Beef apparently:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Just got nice photo from the photographer at the show, going to buy the whole lot and my pics should be in the June issue of Beef apparently:
> 
> View attachment 122192


awesome!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IN!!

:beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> awesome!


That's what I thought I loved this shot so ive ordered the others, apparently there are 35 pics in total which is good


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats on your win mate. Ill be watching this thread.

Do you feel much benefit from only jabbing peps 1xper day? Thought the norm was 3 ish times?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Congrats on your win mate. Ill be watching this thread.
> 
> Do you feel much benefit from only jabbing peps 1xper day? Thought the norm was 3 ish times?


To be honest I feel like im bigger than ever, I walked in and the gf was like "what are you taking" and I had only jabbed the 1ml of Sust the night before! All my clothes on my arms are much tighter and it just seems like no matter what I do im getting bigger and no matter what I eat im not getting fat, I love it.

To answer the question I feel the peps are working well as I haven't felt this big and full and strong before.

Sod jabbing them 3 times a day mate, I probably would consider doing one pre-bed but that's it, ive never used them before so I will start on the lowest dose for a while and work up which is what I did with AAS too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night:

*Bent Over Rows*

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

150kg x 12

*Chins*

Bodyweight x 12 x 3 sets - 2nd and 3rd sets I needed a spot after 7 and 5 respectively, was absolutely savage after rowing!

*Seated Row*

1 plate off full stack x 12

Full stack x 12 x 2 sets - I arch my back right the way forward on this to really pull my lats and I love it.

*Lat Pull Down*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 12 - horrible, forearms and biceps were on fire by this point as I feel my lats had died haha.

*Finished with dumbbell overheads*

12 x 30kg

12 x 34kg

12 x 34kg

Home time.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Sssss-hubbed!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good luck big boy if you need anytips from the monsters of this world you know where I am


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Breda said:


> Good luck big boy if you need anytips from the monsters of this world you know where I am


Whys that? Do you know some of the monsters?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Whys that? Do you know some of the monsters?


I fukin wish. The closest thing to a monster I know is my sons mum. If you want tips on bein a cnut I'll put u in contact

You're lookin good mate best of luck with the bulk


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Breda said:


> I fukin wish. The closest thing to a monster I know is my sons mum. If you want tips on bein a cnut I'll put u in contact
> 
> You're lookin good mate best of luck with the bulk


Brilliant I actually laughed out loud at work reading that! Thanks mate


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Subbed mate. Will follow the bulk with interest.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Subscribed..

And congrat's on the win mate.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am defo in for this

I know your a bit of a wc connoisseur, their TNT mast 400 have you used this and did you find it caused any pip? Just wondering as I have jabbed it for first time and I don't normally get any pip but this time it's kinda sore!

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Am defo in for this
> 
> I know your a bit of a wc connoisseur, their TNT mast 400 have you used this and did you find it caused any pip? Just wondering as I have jabbed it for first time and I don't normally get any pip but this time it's kinda sore!
> 
> Any thoughts ?


Sorry mate just seen this one. I haven't actually used that blend but I have used the short estered version and I didn't get any pip. Sometimes its just the way it goes, have you used high concentration gear before?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right so a quick update on things, its been a week and a day since my last jab of Sust, very tempting to jab every 10days but I will stick to every 2 weeks to ensure that my blast has maximal effect.

Peps are going in every day 100mcg each morning without fail 30mins before any food.

Im still feeling really strong and getting some great reps out with some good weight, think on Friday for chest I was repping 130kg on the incline but that was on the smith though.

The only thing I need to address is getting that extra meal at night after my post workout meal, been a bit slack the last week with it which isn't like me but I will smash through it now.

Weight is still hovering around 17st which im happy with especially as im lean still.

Shoulders tonight so I should have those 50kg's up, must try to get a vid but its tough when your training partner is your spotter and camera man, may ask a random.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Diet today:

8am - 7 whole eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded toast.

10:30am - 220g chicken with 220g rice.

1:15pm - 220g chicken with 220g rice.

At 4pm I will be having the same as the above, then I will have 2 caffeine tabs, 2 scoops of Jack3d (the new one which I got given) then I will be hitting the gym at 5:30.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Am defo in for this
> 
> I know your a bit of a wc connoisseur, their TNT mast 400 have you used this and did you find it caused any pip? Just wondering as I have jabbed it for first time and I don't normally get any pip but this time it's kinda sore!
> 
> Any thoughts ?


I'll be doing 4th jab of this blend tonight mate! And yes the pip kills me everytime for a few days lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'll be doing 4th jab of this blend tonight mate! And yes the pip kills me everytime for a few days lol


Pus$y


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Pus$y


Mmmmm...haha it is a bit nippy, 3ml of that with 2ml eq!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Mmmmm...haha it is a bit nippy, 3ml of that with 2ml eq!


Only if its Eq 500


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Only if its Eq 500


Of course my horse!! Normally ends up 5.5ml anyway lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Sorry mate just seen this one. I haven't actually used that blend but I have used the short estered version and I didn't get any pip. Sometimes its just the way it goes, have you used high concentration gear before?


Only bsi but that doesn't count, it has went now but lasted a few days


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Only bsi but that doesn't count, it has went now but lasted a few days


Hahahaha! Mate sometimes I get it, I can have a completely pip free jab from a vial and from the same vial I can get pip which is really annoying, I put it down to technique personally.

Shoulder is the easiest for me and I never get pip, its only in glutes that I do and I think its mostly because of the twisting, its hard to relax the muscle etc


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Only just seen this, followed your contest prep log. Side tri AVI is immense and did a real good job of bringing legs up.

Plans to compete again next year? Be interesting to see how large you can go "offseason"


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Only just seen this, followed your contest prep log. Side tri AVI is immense and did a real good job of bringing legs up.
> 
> Plans to compete again next year? Be interesting to see how large you can go "offseason"


Thanks mate  legs still have a way to go but I am blasting them everytime I train them so that every week its impossible to get downstairs without holding onto rails.

Yea should be competing next year but nothing set in stone yet, just want to get as big as possible now, on a cruise at the moment and weights are still going up so all is well


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders last night:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

44kg x 10

50kg x 10 - last 2 reps spotted.

44kg x 12 - last 4 were spotted.

*Seated Machine Press:*

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 8

Drop set to 40kg x 10-12

*Shrugs:*

160kg warm up for 12

200kg x 12

270kg x 12

160kg x 20 - drop set.

*Lat Raises:*

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 10

*Rear Delt Machine:*

Full stack - 3 sets x 12 reps - stupidly strong on this, going to have to add weight!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  legs still have a way to go but I am blasting them everytime I train them so that every week its impossible to get downstairs without holding onto rails.
> 
> Yea should be competing next year but nothing set in stone yet, just want to get as big as possible now, on a cruise at the moment and weights are still going up so all is well


I seem to remember from your last cruise you have a habit of progressing well even in these "down" periods ya bastard!

You're last showing was an unbelievable improvement on your first outing, cool watching how much you improve. I'll be trying to chase you're size after I finish my prep


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I seem to remember from your last cruise you have a habit of progressing well even in these "down" periods ya bastard!
> 
> You're last showing was an unbelievable improvement on your first outing, cool watching how much you improve. I'll be trying to chase you're size after I finish my prep


Yea its crazy mate, I literally will have 125mg test per week and still my strength and size go up, I suppose im lucky  then again my diet is clean, I rarely drink and I get plenty of rest.

Thanks so much mate its always nice to hear how well people think im doing and I definitely wanted to improve things after my first show as looking back I thought I looked rubbish!

Chase it mate, there is nothing like a goal to focus on.......however unachievable it may be to look like me :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok last night for legs I pushed it so hard that my quads burned so much I was genuinely writhing in the pain of lactic acid!

*Front Squats:*

80kg x 12 - I don't like to start too heavy as I have pulled my back before on this and couldn't walk.

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

60kg x 15

*Leg Press:*

120kg x 12 - it doesn't sound like much but its not a conventional leg press so you cant get too much weight on especially without sacrificing form.

180kg x 10

180kg x 10

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

91kg x 10

91kg x 10 - literally the last couple of reps were so painful I had to jump out the seat.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

84kg x 12 - too easy

98kg x 12 - easy enough

105kg x 12 - spot on and almost stacking it!

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Standing Calf Raises:*

154kg x 12

161kg x 12

175kg x 12

175kg x 10 - full stack.

*Seated Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12 x 4 sets

Job Done.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick snap of the wheels with no pump:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Did a lovely chest session on Friday:

*Flat bench:*

100kg x 7 - warm up

120kg x 10

140kg x 6-8 - cant remember but it was defo at least 6.

160kg x 3 - probably could have got a 4th rep.

*Dumbell Incline:*

38kg - thought it was going to be harder after doing flat but I was mistaken, was able to talk during this set of 12.

44kg x 12

50kg x 10 - couldn't believe this!

*Weighted Dips:*

12 x 20kg

11 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

12 x bodyweight drop set.

*Incline Dumbell Flye's*

32kg x 10

36kg x 10

38kg x 8

Done.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

WTF?

Why you no put linky in your old journal you silly little man?!

IN!! (No thanks to you though)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Why you no put linky in your old journal you silly little man?!
> 
> IN!! (No thanks to you though)


Hmmm I should probably do that now then haha!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Wheels holding good condition mate, need sessions like that to make them catch that ridiculous chest up


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

38kg db flyes?

I did flyes today too, I'm now not going to post my workout....

Fvck off, just fvck off


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Wheels holding good condition mate, need sessions like that to make them catch that ridiculous chest up


Haha if only I could transfer some chest on to my wheels! Could lend some to Sharpy too 



Sharpy76 said:


> 38kg db flyes?
> 
> I did flyes today too, I'm now not going to post my workout....
> 
> Fvck off, just fvck off


Hahahahahahahaha :lol: you old men really do get cranky! I might do them fresh next week just to p1ss you off even more and flye the 44kg's for reps maybe, just a thought


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

*unsubs*


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you take deload weeks Chelsea or just continuously smash it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders last night:

*Dumbell shoulder press:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 10 - 8 on my own and spotted for 2 reps.

40kg x 12

24kg x 12 straight after the last 40kg set - savage!

*Machine Press:*

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

85kg x 10

40kg x 12 straight after last 85kg.

*Lat Raises:*

22kg x 12

24kg x 12 - ropey form on last so dropped back down after this.

22kg x 12

*Shrugs:*

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

280kg x 12

*Rear Delt Machine:*

Full stack - 3 sets x 12 reps, going to have to add weight to this machine now, just cant believe how strong rear delts are as form is perfect as well! Suppose its a good problem to have.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Post workout was 2 scoops of whey then straight to nandos for half a chicken with rice and coleslaw (lemon and herb because im a real man) then back home for 1 x pork and chorizo steak burger.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Do you take deload weeks Chelsea or just *continuously smash it?*


This haha 

Personally I just don't see the point in deload weeks, I know some people may argue they have their place and your CNS needs a rest but for me it seems like a reason to take it easy and that's not something I ever need or want, I know that I can keep progressing the way im going and as long as the weights are getting heavier and the reps are getting higher I see no point in wasting a week or a few days not doing so.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> This haha
> 
> Personally I just don't see the point in deload weeks, I know some people may argue they have their place and your CNS needs a rest but for me it seems like a reason to take it easy and that's not something I ever need or want, I know that I can keep progressing the way im going and as long as the weights are getting heavier and the reps are getting higher I see no point in wasting a week or a few days not doing so.


Ha ha, good to know. I agree, if you are still gaining why stop. Prob just an idea to do if you start feeling drained or gains stop, take a steady week then come back the week after ready gain again.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Ha ha, good to know. I agree, if you are still gaining why stop. Prob just an idea to do if you start feeling drained or gains stop, take a steady week then come back the week after ready gain again.


Rather than a steady week I would rather take a good few days off or the whole week mate to completely rest, stay on the same diet (maybe slightly less carbs) come back and smash it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

With my iPhone 5 when will it go over to 4g???


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

you look amazing pal and your look is definitely an aspiration, goal for myself, good look for the competition. well done mate


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Just seen this now. Your tits look amazing phil!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Fat B4stard.

When are you blasting and what are you blasting?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is that you now Phil? fcuk me timbers gone back on hasnt it!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is that you now Phil? fcuk me timbers gone back on hasnt it!


I don't know if your joking or not LOL


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is that you now Phil? fcuk me timbers gone back on hasnt it!


Hahahahahaha! Fck off is that me now you cheeky cnut  that was 18months ago I think.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

smithy33 said:


> you look amazing pal and your look is definitely an aspiration, goal for myself, good look for the competition. well done mate


Thanks mate, glad you feel that way its always nice to hear and spurs me on to be better 



Juic3Up said:


> Just seen this now. Your tits look amazing phil!


Hahaha yea mate, I may make a fan page on FB for them  @RXQueenie would be all over that like the white on rice


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha! Fck off is that me now you cheeky cnut  that was 18months ago I think.


Was gonna say you look to have gained a bit.......


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Was gonna say you look to have gained a bit.......


Gained a bit of sh1t! I better post a recent pic no matter how lacking it is in BB posing!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Gained a bit of sh1t! I better post a recent pic no matter how lacking it is in BB posing!


I think you ought to!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think you ought to!


Better?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You massively redeemed yourself mate. Fcuking mental difference seriously.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If i ever meet you can i touch your chest?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea mate, I may make a fan page on FB for them  @RXQueenie would be all over that like the white on rice


Oh hello  Damn right I would! Number one pic taker and chief chest groper as standard! X


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> If i ever meet you can i touch your chest?


Hahahaha of course you can but you should form a line behind queenie mate 



RXQueenie said:


> Oh hello  Damn right I would! Number one pic taker and chief chest groper as standard! X


You're hired  x


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just noticed this..will follow buddy

All the best in your off season


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Just noticed this..will follow buddy
> 
> All the best in your off season


Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


>


Is that 50 shades of grey on the bedside...... Not that I'd know 

Looking BIG mate!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Is that 50 shades of grey on the bedside...... Not that I'd know
> 
> Looking BIG mate!!


Hahaha it certainly is but its the gf's........what a slut haha!

Cheers mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Big **** now depressed and need pec implants !

I'm out


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

subbed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Big **** now depressed and need pec implants !
> 
> I'm out


Mate just pop down for a chest session with me, every week its sore as fck!



Jay.32 said:


> subbed


How did your show go mate? Avi looks good.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Came 7th out of 10.. My routine wasnt the best, as I only started practicing 2 weeks out. And my legs let me down a bit..

But I will be back up there better next year


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Came 7th out of 10.. My routine wasnt the best, as I only started practicing 2 weeks out. And my legs let me down a bit..
> 
> But I will be back up there better next year
> 
> ...


Mate I wouldn't worry at all, I came 4th out of 8 in my first show and you looked a lot better than me! Plus I barely had and wheels, now a year later they have come a long way, calves are really good and I won a show.

Trust me a year can make all the difference and you can correct all the mistakes you made.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Phil, whens your blast and do you know what your blasting?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Mate I wouldn't worry at all, I came 4th out of 8 in my first show and you looked a lot better than me! Plus I barely had and wheels, now a year later they have come a long way, calves are really good and I won a show.
> 
> Trust me a year can make all the difference and you can correct all the mistakes you made.


hopefully... clean bulk now until december


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> Phil, whens your blast and do you know what your blasting?


Currently planning it mate, haven't had a shot of Test in 17 days and counting now!!

Most likely Deca mate as I haven't really given it a proper run in a bulk before.



Jay.32 said:


> hopefully... clean bulk now until december


Wise choice mate.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Currently planning it mate, haven't had a shot of Test in 17 days and counting now!!
> 
> Most likely Deca mate as I haven't really given it a proper run in a bulk before.
> 
> Wise choice mate.


Deca is the Dogs balls mate. Love it.

Following this thread with interest.

Keep up the good work mate, I envy your progress.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MiXiN said:


> Deca is the Dogs balls mate. Love it.
> 
> Following this thread with interest.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate, I envy your progress.


I shall look forward to it then, haha don't envy it learn to love it


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Whoaaa compared to that other photo thats some amazing progress you made in 18 months mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

foodaddict said:


> Whoaaa compared to that other photo thats some amazing progress you made in 18 months mate!


Thanks mate, I fcking hate that other pic it makes me cringe thinking that I used to look like that!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Food today:

8am - 7 eggs, 2 slices wholemeal swede bread and protein shake.

10:30am - around half a kilo of chicken and pasta

1:30am - same as before about half kilo of chicken and pasta.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

180kg bench on Friday x 3 reps, 1st was completely unspotted although I wanted his hands there, apparently 2nd was the same but 3rd was defo spotted:






PB on a cruise and I haven't had a jab of anything in 20days


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 180kg bench on Friday x 3 reps, 1st was completely unspotted although I wanted his hands there, apparently 2nd was the same but 3rd was defo spotted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Phil!

Just watched a few of your other vids and they are impressive.

I don't how you manage to throw the 47kg DB's (shoulder press) up without any help?! I have my pal pass one and i lift the other:whistling:

I feel slightly depressed now watching those, unsubbing.........................again:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Strong buggar Phillip 

Quality reps with 180 aswell fully controlled, that's why you have slabs of meat hanging off your chest !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice Phil!
> 
> Just watched a few of your other vids and they are impressive.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Its a technique I have done for years mate, I do the same with the 50kg's on shoulder press, i'll see if I can get a vid for you tonight, have cleaned the 60's up but that was for incline chest defo not shoulders.



Bad Alan said:


> Strong buggar Phillip
> 
> Quality reps with 180 aswell fully controlled, that's why you have slabs of meat hanging off your chest !


Hahahaha thanks mate (i'll excuse the extra 'L' you gave me in my name as you complimented me haha).

Yea mate control is the utmost importance to me, if it drops in the slightest then I know I haven't got it and wont bother to try again, luckily I smashed it haha, one day i'll be repping that and looking back at that vid thinking 3 reps.... what a pus$y haha.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Excellent benching


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: Its a technique I have done for years mate, I do the same with the 50kg's on shoulder press, i'll see if I can get a vid for you tonight, have cleaned the 60's up but that was for incline chest defo not shoulders.
> 
> Hahahaha thanks mate (i'll excuse the extra 'L' you gave me in my name as you complimented me haha).
> 
> Yea mate control is the utmost importance to me, if it drops in the slightest then I know I haven't got it and wont bother to try again, luckily I smashed it haha, one day i'll be repping that and looking back at that vid thinking 3 reps.... what a pus$y haha.


Hahah my bad!

And yea for sure onwards and upwards mate, what's all time pb on flat bench? This?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah my bad!
> 
> And yea for sure onwards and upwards mate, what's all time pb on flat bench? This?


Yea most ive ever tried is 180kg so I reckon maybe 190kg I could do. I rarely do any sort of 1rm I always aim for 10 reps.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok still haven't jabbed anything and its exactly 3 weeks today since my last 1ml jab of WC Sust.

Going to have to jab tonight otherwise I may be a natty by the morning  very pleased with the weights im lifting when the only thing im on really is peps.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how did u cook ur eggs? and whats that on the pasta?

All looking good in here


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> how did u cook ur eggs? and whats that on the pasta?
> 
> All looking good in here


Eggs, I whisk then nuke in the microwave then add 2 spoonful's of Philadelphia when they are ready, you have to be on watch to make sure the eggs don't overcook and go dry.

On the pasta is a passatta sauce mate with red onion and spinach thrown in.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds good!

What's ur goal weight now?

Good strong benching btw


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> What's ur goal weight now?
> 
> Good strong benching btw


I'd like to get up to 18stone but I want that to be a lean weight otherwise I see no point. Hopefully my next blast should shoot me around that sort of weight.

Thanks mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good Phil :thumbup1:

How many cals do you bulk on?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking good Phil :thumbup1:
> 
> How many cals do you bulk on?


Think its about 5000-6000 cals depending on the final meal I have and snacks mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'd like to get up to 18stone but I want that to be a lean weight otherwise I see no point. Hopefully my next blast should shoot me around that sort of weight.
> 
> Thanks mate


ye that would be immense!

i cant imagine ever being that weight lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye that would be immense!
> 
> i cant imagine ever being that weight lol


Well remember im 6ft 1" so im not short. Anything is achievable mate when you put your mind to it and most all you're consistent with your plans.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Well remember im 6ft 1" so im not short. Anything is achievable mate when you put your mind to it and most all you're consistent with your plans.


i got an inch on u maybe i should aim for 19 stone haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i got an inch on u maybe i should aim for 19 stone haha


Hahaha I really hope that's not c0ck!

19 stone and lean would be ridiculous! Then again so would 18st


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea most ive ever tried is 180kg so I reckon maybe 190kg I could do. I rarely do any sort of 1rm I always aim for 10 reps.


Only 7 more to go you big girl!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Only 7 more to go you big girl!


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last nights shoulders were gooooood! My traps are sore today and you'll see why:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10

46kg x 10

50kg x 10 - 8.5 on my own 1.5 spotted haha.

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

90kg x 10

45kg x 12 - immediate drop set.

*Shrugs:*

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12 

*Lat Raises:*

22kg's x 12 x 3 sets - last set was savage, was having to rest pause the last 4 of the 12 up!

*Rear Delt Machine:*

Full stack - 3 sets x 12 reps.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

300kg x12 lmao beast mate I bet there sore!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 300kg x12 lmao beast mate I bet there sore!


They are, they're also looking massive apparently, wore a vest yesterday and my training partner plus some random dude noted their size, to be fair I thought they had grown as well but its always nice when others notice.

Will get some pics done this week as all my clothes are tighter and I still have a flat stomach and mild abs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Front Squats:*

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 10 x 12 x 10

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

98kg x 12

*Hammy Curls:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12 x 3 sets - could barely contract my legs by the 3rd set, my hammies were ruined.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

147kg x 12

154kg x 12

160kg x 12

*Seated Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Leg Press Calves:*

3 sets x 12 reps focussing on the stretch phase.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Leg press was light for you this week mate? How comes?

Also how the fcuk do you shrug 300kg?lmao! Thought I'd try them in the gym earlier and struggled with 180kg for 9 reps lmao!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Leg press was light for you this week mate? How comes?
> 
> Also how the fcuk do you shrug 300kg?lmao! Thought I'd try them in the gym earlier and struggled with 180kg for 9 reps lmao!


Its a different kind of leg press mate, its like a horizontal one that takes a max of about 200kg so 150kg is pretty heavy although it doesn't sound it.

Hahahahaha, erm I wouldn't say I do it easily but its easily done mate, belt round me and straps then away I go, I think on my youtube channel there is a vid of me doing it years ago when I was a fatty


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice rest day yesterday, food was the same, slightly less carbs with my evening meal and before bed I don't know how I did it but I sat and ate 200g cashew nuts which is over 1000cals and had a shake!

Did 50mins cardio outside with the gf walking so at least I did a bit, think me wheels are growing ok because they were really rubbing by the end of the walk haha.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

If the bar ain't bending you're just pretending!!

Nice shrugging sir 

Chaffing is a nightmare abductors will be growing nicely then!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Noticing much difference still with the days going by from using the peps?

Most I shrugged was 136kg  Was a proud day!

300kg is like x7 20kg plates and a 10kg plate either side???? dafuuuuuuq? :blink:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> If the bar ain't bending you're just pretending!!
> 
> Nice shrugging sir
> 
> Chaffing is a nightmare abductors will be growing nicely then!!


Haha thanks mate, yea I guess they are, been trying to keep a narrow stance to work them a bit less but I guess they are determined to grow!



Juic3Up said:


> Noticing much difference still with the days going by from using the peps?
> 
> Most I shrugged was 136kg  Was a proud day!
> 
> 300kg is like x7 20kg plates and a 10kg plate either side???? dafuuuuuuq? :blink:


Yea mate I like the peps I feel strong and I feel like im pumped the whole time so all must be good.

136kg is good mate......for bench 

Yea that's right mate 7 and a half plates, bar definitely bends haha.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't even bench 136kg LOL! Max I have benched is 120kg for like 3 ha! Gna make a log when I'm back from holiday so I want everyone to move in their and egg me on! 

7 and half plates, seriously why don't you just charge to shrug cars up on the motorway for punctured tyres!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> I don't even bench 136kg LOL! Max I have benched is 120kg for like 3 ha! Gna make a log when I'm back from holiday so I want everyone to move in their and egg me on!
> 
> 7 and half plates, seriously why don't you just charge to shrug cars up on the motorway for punctured tyres!


120kg is still good mate don't worry..........my sis benches that too 

Hahahahaha :lol: i'll phone the AA see if they want to go into business.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice Shrugs you FREAK!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok I did Chest on Friday and it is still hurting today (Monday) and this is why:

*Flat Bench:*

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 7

*Incline Dumbells:*

40kg x 12 x 3 sets.

*Weighted Dips:*

3 sets with extra 15kg plate x 12 reps.

*Incline Dumbell Flye's:*

34kg x 12

36kg x 12

40kg x 10

Weights weren't as great as usual after flat but that was mainly because ive felt a bit run down last couple of days and now I have a bit of a sore throat etc nothing that will stop me training but energy levels when im there dwindle pretty quickly, seem to get it back for the flye's though so I knocked out the 40's, pressing wise I was pooped.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Took this the other day, not the best pic in the world but size is coming along:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Took this the other day, not the best pic in the world but size is coming along:


Looking like a beast you cu nt


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking like a beast you cu nt


Such a way with words  cheers mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

40kg flys !!!

I must try harder lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 40kg flys !!!
> 
> I must try harder lol


Yeah but he's cheating rob, he uses steroids! And I bet the form is really shìt, and I bet it's not even 40kg I reckon he makes it up.

I'm not jelly...


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

he just loves himself way too much... :rolleye:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How long you cruising on a low dose at the moment though?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah but he's cheating rob, he uses steroids! And I bet the form is really shìt, and I bet it's not even 40kg I reckon he makes it up.
> 
> I'm not jelly...


Hahahahaha I am so taking a video of me taking creatine on Friday then flying 40's 



Juic3Up said:


> he just loves himself way too much... :rolleye:


When you look this good its hard not to mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> How long you cruising on a low dose at the moment though?


Today is the 6th week I believe mate, so far only had 2 shots of Sust in that time.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

When is your blast then? wna know how long your teasing your receptors for...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> When is your blast then? wna know how long your teasing your receptors for...


4 more weeks mate then its blast time.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well what you blasting? :yawn: spill the beans...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> Well what you blasting? :yawn: spill the beans...


Not 100% yet but it will be Deca and obviously Test, with Blue Hearts and maybe some EQ 500, will be running peptides the whole way too which will be new for a blast.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah but he's cheating rob, he uses steroids! And I bet the form is really shìt, and I bet it's not even 40kg I reckon he makes it up.
> 
> I'm not jelly...


Thanks Christopher, I knew something wasn't right.

Think I'll look into this creatine stuff though


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Not 100% yet but it will be Deca and obviously Test, with Blue Hearts and maybe some EQ 500, will be running peptides the whole way too which will be new for a blast.


Used eq before mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Used eq before mate?


Yea used it for a bit leading up to the show but dropped it about 5-6 weeks out.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Just seeing this, subbed!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Take proper pics you useless cvnt. I dunno how everyone is commenting on that pic saying looking to have progressed etc cos ya cant see fcuk all on it lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah im not v happy with your offerings this week phil! Clearer pic and pref lose the towel. Ta x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Take proper pics you useless cvnt. I dunno how everyone is commenting on that pic saying looking to have progressed etc cos ya cant see fcuk all on it lol.


Hahaha someone has developed an attitude.... defo back on cycle I think 



RXQueenie said:


> Yeah im not v happy with your offerings this week phil! Clearer pic and pref lose the towel. Ta x


I shall endeavour to meet your demands, although I reckon Supra wants me to lose the towel too  x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha someone has developed an attitude.... defo back on cycle I think
> 
> I shall endeavour to meet your demands, although I reckon *Supra wants me to lose the towel too *  x


thats what i meant by you cant see anything on the other pic big boy  lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Take proper pics you useless cvnt. I dunno how everyone is commenting on that pic saying looking to have progressed etc cos ya cant see fcuk all on it lol.


Do you blame him?

With a face like that it'll only scare the kids in good light:devil2:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Do you blame him?
> 
> With a face like that it'll only scare the kids in good light:devil2:


Scare the kids because im so damn good looking they will think they have no chance with the ladies when they grow up!

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Scare the kids because im so damn good looking they will think they have no chance with the ladies when they grow up!
> 
> Is that what you meant?


Errr yeah, exactly what i meant:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you always get someone to stand behind ya to make your tris look bigger in your avi? Good read mate and you ain t looking to bad yourself. Haha. Subbed when I work out how to do it again


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok did an awesome shoulder workout yesterday and took a vid of the 300kg shrugs x 12 reps so I will post that and list the workout later today:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ok did an awesome shoulder workout yesterday and took a vid of the 300kg shrugs x 12 reps so I will post that and list the workout later today:


Fùck me! Bar was bending well lol

I can imagine you was pretty pumped after that mate!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Fùck me! Bar was bending well lol
> 
> I can imagine you was pretty pumped after that mate!!


Check my sig mate!!! Damn right its bending haha!

Yea I felt pretty good not too sore today either, that set was done after 12 reps on 210kg then 12 reps on 250kg.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Check my sig mate!!! Damn right its bending haha!
> 
> Yea I felt pretty good not too sore today either, that set was done after 12 reps on 210kg then 12 reps on 250kg.


Lol, seen the sig 

Impressive mate, seem to pick it up like its just the bar lol.

Here's me doing my 140kg for 8 this morning  I'm carb free though (well, low carbs), so that's my excuse lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, seen the sig
> 
> Impressive mate, seem to pick it up like its just the bar lol.
> 
> Here's me doing my 140kg for 8 this morning  I'm carb free though (well, low carbs), so that's my excuse lol


It definitely felt like there was more than just the bar haha.

140kg for 8..... ahh that's cute I benched that for 7 on Friday


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Styrofoam.... :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> Styrofoam.... :whistling:


Is this what your tampons are made of?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL 

Had something in mind.

So if you jab 100mcg every morning. GHRP2 comes in 5mg vial. That means there is 50 jabs per vial? Obvious maths I know but just checking.

So you would only need like 5vials of GHRP2 for a year of 100mcg everyday? These noob questions come every once in a while from me dont they haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> LOL
> 
> Had something in mind.
> 
> ...


Hahaha that's right mate apart from you would need just over 7 vials as there are 365days in a year mate


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

That sounds decent. Oh yeah but I heard some people just use it Mon to Fri...I think.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> It definitely felt like there was more than just the bar haha.
> 
> 140kg for 8..... ahh that's cute I benched that for 7 on Friday


Yes I know you slag lol

Tbh I haven't done shrugs with an oly bar in ages, usually 180/200's.

Were not all freaks like you mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just started week 3 of ROHM omnadec (sust and deca), last night session was interesting !!! Should be a very good cycle


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> That sounds decent. Oh yeah but I heard some people just use it Mon to Fri...I think.


I should imagine that's actual HGH mate. Peps you need to run every day, Pscarb belives 3 times a day is optimal.



R0BLET said:


> Yes I know you slag lol
> 
> Tbh I haven't done shrugs with an oly bar in ages, usually 180/200's.
> 
> Were not all freaks like you mate


Hahahahaha, guilty as charged


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Just started week 3 of ROHM omnadec (sust and deca), last night session was interesting !!! Should be a very good cycle


Yea? Im looking forward to it mate like I said ive never used it during a bulking cycle for some reason, always opted for Tren but I want to be a bit more mellow in my off season now especially if i'll be living with the gf!

What doses you running or is that more for a PM


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Yea? Im looking forward to it mate like I said ive never used it during a bulking cycle for some reason, always opted for Tren but I want to be a bit more mellow in my off season now especially if i'll be living with the gf!
> 
> What doses you running or is that more for a PM


No I dont mind saying buddy.

Im running 3ml a week, 1200mg total.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> No I dont mind saying buddy.
> 
> Im running 3ml a week, 1200mg total.


Nice I was thinking something like 1g Sust and 500mg Deca for my blast, possibly 750mg Deca


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Nice I was thinking something like 1g Sust and 500mg Deca for my blast, possibly 750mg Deca


Just be carful of running deca too close to the test dose.

I think 1g test and 500mg deca will be cracking


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Just be carful of running deca too close to the test dose.
> 
> I think 1g test and 500mg deca will be cracking


I'll be fine mate im a step away from being a sex offender anyway


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I'll be fine mate im a step away from being a sex offender anyway


Well you could look at in your view...or you could look at it in others views, I'm far too ****ed already to be bothered what more can deca do...

I'm after my bulk as well.

Thinking 600mg Tren and 250mg Test. Tren is killing my hairline though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> Well you could look at in your view...or you could look at it in others views, I'm far too ****ed already to be bothered what more can deca do...
> 
> I'm after my bulk as well.
> 
> *Thinking 600mg Tren and 250mg Test. Tren is killing my hairline though*


That is not going to help libido!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Ohsies mg: I'm so sh1t, I just forget about libido sometimes! Maybe my problem is being on Tren since september of last year with no hcg...what you reckon?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

your inbox is full you baffooon! :scared:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> Ohsies mg: I'm so sh1t, I just forget about libido sometimes! Maybe my problem is being on Tren since september of last year with no hcg...what you reckon?


Erm.......*YES*


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok the shoulder workout from Monday with a 2 x pb's was:

*Dumbell Shouler Press:*

34kg x 12 - warm up

50kg x 10 - on my own unspotted - PB

60kg x 6 - Spotted on the last - PB

50kg x 10 - Spotted for 2.

*Front raises supersetted with lat raises:*

12.5kg 10 fronts and 10 side raises x 3 sets - absolutely killed!

*Shrugs:*

210kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12 (video a page or 2 back).

*Dumbell Rear Delts:*

18kg x 12 - too easy

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

*Cable Lat Raises:*

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

24kg x 12

All single arm.

Done - so happy with the pb's on presses, 60kg's felt enormous!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Strrrrrong shoulder pressing primed and ready for some serious growth on blast pal !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

60kg??!!! REALLY?!! Fcuking seriously heavy shoulder pressing mate, like Alan said your gonna beast it when you blast! It's quite scary lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Super Freak, Super Freak, Super Freaky!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Strrrrrong shoulder pressing primed and ready for some serious growth on blast pal !


Tell me about it mate, if im getting this strong on 2ml of Sust in 6 and a half weeks god knows what i'll be like on the blast 



C.Hill said:


> 60kg??!!! REALLY?!! Fcuking seriously heavy shoulder pressing mate, like Alan said your gonna beast it when you blast! It's quite scary lol


It felt fcking heavy mate! Speaking to my training partner about whether he is up for changing gyms as im maxing out a lot of machines and the dumbells now 



R0BLET said:


> Super Freak, Super Freak, Super Freaky!!!


 

......Dances in work seat whilst humming the tune feeling like Coleman.......(white Coleman)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ok the shoulder workout from Monday with a 2 x pb's was:
> 
> *Dumbell Shouler Press:*
> 
> ...


Blah, blah fvcking BLAH!

Don't know why i still click on this POS journal.

Fvck you, you big, gay (but very strong) bear

Love you really... :cowboy: :wub:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Blah, blah fvcking BLAH!
> 
> Don't know why i still click on this POS journal.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahaha :lol:

You click on this because you love it and you probably wish I get injured doing these ridiculous weights 

Love you too :clap:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

1:15pm meal 250steak burgers with mash and tomato passata sauce:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Are u crying about the firing last night?

I'm gloating 

Though that woman is annoying me now. They both should have gone! X

Fyi less food, more chest needed in here.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Are u crying about the firing last night?
> 
> I'm gloating
> 
> ...


How very dare you......

First of all to message me saying how annoying that wonderful man is!

Secondly to now gloat about it today.

So close to negging then ignoring but your saving grace was the indirect compliment for my chest clearly its too massive and perfectly shaped to keep hidden, I shall get some pics tonight 

p.s that Louisa needs a punch right in the clit


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty sure I forgot to upload these from the last show:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Pretty sure I forgot to upload these from the last show:


Always thought I wasn't gay..........****!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Always thought I wasn't gay..........****!


Hahahaha you'll have to fight @RXQueenie for me!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha you'll have to fight @RXQueenie for me!


Lol:lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest was a nice session on Friday:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10 warm up

120kg x 10

140kg x 8-9 cant remember

110kg x 15 - drop set.

*Incline Smith Press:*

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Incline Dumbell Flye's: *

34kg x 12 - too easy

40kg x 10

42kg x 7 or 8 - last 2 with a spot - @Sharpy76 got the vid for you for inspiration.

Finished off with machine press:

5 sets straight after one another, reps of 15,12,10,8,6.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


>


Thats a press not a fly mate....my arms stay nigh on straight (bar a small bend)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Thats a press not a fly mate....my arms stay nigh on straight (bar a small bend)


Yea I know there is a bend in the arms but that's how I fly mate, if im pressing the dumbells are much closer in and touch my chest.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Yea I know there is a bend in the arms but that's how I fly mate, if im pressing the dumbells are much closer in and touch my chest.


Thats how I press lol well not quite

Im not calling you out at all but inoften seen huge numbers being claimed for flys and then see a pressing movement. Its a huge difference in terms of plain of movement

This is how I fly






Your chest is just fine btw so its a mute point really lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


>


That's a bloody press!!lol

Feel alot better now thought you was actually flying the 42s!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't care what it is Phil, your still bigger than me either way lol

:wub:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Thats how I press lol well not quite
> 
> Im not calling you out at all but inoften seen huge numbers being claimed for flys and then see a pressing movement. Its a huge difference in terms of plain of movement
> 
> ...


Fair point mate, but its a form I have used for years that I have found most effective for chest development.

I can 100% see how it looks like a press and I knew it would come across that way when I posted it but im not shy and im open to criticism 

I started that form because when I got to heavy weights with conventional flye's I found it pulled on the ligaments/tendons in the elbows so I switched to a more bent arm position, I still get the elbows as low as a conventional fly and it gives me horrendous doms the next few days.



C.Hill said:


> That's a bloody press!!lol
> 
> Feel alot better now thought you was actually flying the 42s!


Haha see above


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't deny the fact it obviously works though mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Fair point mate, but its a form I have used for years that I have found most effective for chest development.
> 
> I can 100% see how it looks like a press and I knew it would come across that way when I posted it but im not shy and im open to criticism
> 
> ...


Absolutely bud..as long as it works and it clearly does


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

It's clearly a Fless, combination of fly and press.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Absolutely bud..as long as it works and it clearly does


  honestly try it mate, it feels like your chest is going to come off the bone once you get to the full depth of the rep.



Juic3Up said:


> It's clearly a Fless, combination of fly and press.


 :lol: brilliant! I am claiming this as my own! Phil's Chest Fless


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Must. Not. Bite.

Ahh fvck it...

Mediocre pressing at best:devil2:

*runs and hides from the big, strong man from the interwebz*

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Must. Not. Bite.
> 
> Ahh fvck it...
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, i'll try to get a vid of the 50kg shoulder press tonight as well  should keep you motivated.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, i'll try to get a vid of the 50kg shoulder press tonight as well  should keep you motivated.


Probably mixing that up with a deadlift


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, i'll try to get a vid of the 50kg shoulder press tonight as well  should keep you motivated.


You sure it's a press though?!

After your last vid i'm fully expecting a squat


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Probably mixing that up with a deadlift


Hahahahahahahaha! :lol:

Just when I thought we could be friends........or you could be my mini-me!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

CJ said:


> Probably mixing that up with a deadlift


Lol, beat me to it!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> You sure it's a press though?!
> 
> After your last vid i'm fully expecting a squat


I don't think I could hate you anymore right now, isn't it time you left us to complete your sex change operation again?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahahaha! :lol:
> 
> Just when I thought we could be friends........or you could be my mini-me!


Nasty b8stard...

Nothing wrong with being wider than you are tall......


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Nasty b8stard...
> 
> Nothing wrong with being wider than you are tall......


That's enough about my c0ck


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


>


I don't see an issue with using heavy flies with this form, use them in routine as "power flyes" allows you to go heavier and get a better stretch at the bottom than a press.

Only thing I do different is keep the bend in my elbows the same throughout instead of having a lockout.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> That's enough about my c0ck


Ah see I like to touch the ceiling and the walls lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I don't see an issue with using heavy flies with this form, use them in routine as *"power flyes"* allows you to go heavier and get a better stretch at the bottom than a press.
> 
> Only thing I do different is keep the bend in my elbows the same throughout instead of having a lockout.


The official name of these are 'Phil's Flesses'.

You are the 1st official member of the club that do them, with me


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So Ernie Els just turned up at the office, he called me 'The Man of Steel' then shook my hand 

Good times.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

In case anyone was wondering I work for Callaway that's why Ernie was in.

Shoulders on Monday:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

50kg x 10 - needed a spot this week on the last 2 reps, wasn't feeling very energetic.

44kg x 12 - much better set and no spot.

40kg x 12 - spot on the last 3

18kg - drop set for 15.

*Machine Press:*

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

85kg x 10

*Lat Raises:*

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

*Lat and Front Raise Superset:*

12 x lat + 12 x front x 3 sets with 12.5kg dumbells.

*Rear Delts:*

Stack x 12

Stack x 12

101kg x 12

No shrugs which was really annoying as the squat rack was busy and the guys that squat on a Monday do so for about an hour as they have about 8 mins in between sets :cursing:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick update pic, this was taken Saturday midway through arms:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

eww you have some wormy thing on your delt phil!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

phil, when you walk in a club i bet bouncers think "sh1t! hope nothin kicks off coz i cant sort that lad out" about you


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> In case anyone was wondering I work for Callaway that's why Ernie was in.
> 
> Shoulders on Monday:
> 
> ...


I presume to play golf mate? What do you do for callaway? I've hardly played since I started training, doms totally ruin my swing!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> eww you have some wormy thing on your delt phil!


Haha you pratt!



Juic3Up said:


> phil, when you walk in a club i bet bouncers think "sh1t! hope nothin kicks off coz i cant sort that lad out" about you


Funnily enough I went out for a mates birthday on Sat and the bouncer pulled me to one side to tell me not to start any trouble, to be fair I think its a bit unnecessary especially as im not the type to bowl in like I own the place etc but hey ho I told him id be fine and I was.



Ben_Dover said:


> I presume to play golf mate? What do you do for callaway? I've hardly played since I started training, doms totally ruin my swing!


Nah don't play mate just work in accounts.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Large and in charge Phil, looking really good mate. You seem very consistent with everything you do which is probably why you progress well all year. Keep trucking ya strong ****


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Large and in charge Phil, looking really good mate. You seem very consistent with everything you do which is probably why you progress well all year. Keep trucking ya strong ****


Haha! Thanks mate, thinking of making a fresh journal as its time for the blast phase, what you reckon?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Thanks mate, thinking of making a fresh journal as its time for the blast phase, what you reckon?


Sounds like a plan! Get that fecking gear in ffs and lets see some proper freak action


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like a plan! Get that fecking gear in ffs and lets see some proper freak action


Right i'll get it done today, watch this space i'll link it in here.

Got the professional photos on me as well so i'll put them in the new journal too.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Right i'll get it done today, watch this space i'll link it in here.
> 
> Got the professional photos on me as well so i'll put them in the new journal too.


That's good as can see starting point and improvements, will be watching!

Going to put details of blast and duration etc in new journal?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> That's good as can see starting point and improvements, will be watching!
> 
> Going to put details of blast and duration etc in new journal?


Of course I will mate, doses, timings and duration


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its a damn shame your so ugly mate, you could have the full package but suppose you have to had a downfall eh?

Looking big mate, its all irrelevant but interested to know what arms measure out of curiosity.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Its a damn shame your so ugly mate, you could have the full package but suppose you have to had a downfall eh?
> 
> Looking big mate, its all irrelevant but interested to know what arms measure out of curiosity.


 :lol: you mean its a damn shame this face hasn't been recognised, never mind Becks I could be the front man for Armani's underwear and I wouldn't need to stuff 

Im pretty sure they measure the same as your quads! You know what mate I honestly don't know, ive never measured myself but I imagine around 23" :innocent:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

23" lmao. You could just do what you always do and give it a swing around to get the blood flowing for your pics on here, but you tell us all that you dont lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 23" lmao. You could just do what you always do and give it a swing around to get the blood flowing for your pics on here, but you tell us all that you dont lol.


I meant my arms you bell end hahaha! My c0ck is easily 24" hahahaha!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I meant my arms you bell end hahaha! My c0ck is easily 24" hahahaha!


  

How are u today? x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I meant my arms you bell end hahaha! My c0ck is easily 24" hahahaha!


lol. Whats plans now. Competing next year?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> lol. Whats plans now. Competing next year?


Hmmm thing is I feel like I need some decent time off so maybe I will see how this blast goes, see where I'm at and decide because i'd like to do a couple of shows including UKBFF and smash that but although my wheels are coming along they still need to be twice the size I feel haha.

On other news me and the gf put a deposit down on a puppy


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm thing is I feel like I need some decent time off so maybe I will see how this blast goes, see where I'm at and decide because i'd like to do a couple of shows including UKBFF and smash that but although my wheels are coming along they still need to be twice the size I feel haha.
> 
> On other news me and the gf put a deposit down on a puppy


Looking really good in pic mate.

Look forward to the blast


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> How are u today? x


Im ok thanks, felt kinda low the last couple days don't know whether its because I went out sat night and was absolutely ruined but im starting to cheer up a bit although its legs later!

Apprentice tomorrow!!!!!!  are you ready for it? x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm thing is I feel like I need some decent time off so maybe I will see how this blast goes, see where I'm at and decide because i'd like to do a couple of shows including UKBFF and smash that but although my wheels are coming along they still need to be twice the size I feel haha.
> 
> On other news me and the gf put a deposit down on a puppy


Why not do the Hayes show next year then, its in November and the first qualifier for the brits 2015? Plenty of time to grow then.

Nice one, pic?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Looking really good in pic mate.
> 
> Look forward to the blast


Thanks mate, im gonna pin 2ml of WC Sust tonight and 1ml WC Deca, I did a 9 week cruise in the end and only shot 3ml Sust so this should be a good shock to the system.

The above dose will be twice a week so 1g Sust and 500mg Deca


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Im ok thanks, felt kinda low the last couple days don't know whether its because I went out sat night and was absolutely ruined but im starting to cheer up a bit although its legs later!
> 
> Apprentice tomorrow!!!!!!  are you ready for it? x


Aw, you just needed food and love 

haha... born ready  one of the girls is going for sure!! x


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, im gonna pin 2ml of WC Sust tonight and 1ml WC Deca, I did a 9 week cruise in the end and only shot 3ml Sust so this should be a good shock to the system.
> 
> The above dose will be twice a week so 1g Sust and 500mg Deca


Pretty much the same as me mate..4 weeks in and just coming up now


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pic of the litter:










I'm fully aware it looks like a massive underage puppy gangbang!! Especially as there are 3 boys and 3 girls there!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

awwwwwwwww x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why not do the Hayes show next year then, its in November and the first qualifier for the brits 2015? Plenty of time to grow then.
> 
> Nice one, pic?


Pic is on there mate, thinking about getting the boy in the top left 

Funnily enough my training partner wants to diet at the same time and he wants to do that show so that could be a possibility.



RXQueenie said:


> Aw, you just needed food and love
> 
> haha... born ready  one of the girls is going for sure!! x


I do need food and I definitely need love! I feel like a right clingy bitch on a hangover haha.

Yea I reckon it will be Francesca, she needs to go just for those stupid lines the does with her eye makeup! x



CJ said:


> Pretty much the same as me mate..4 weeks in and just coming up now


Fck!!! Same as you......I better not suddenly become a midget!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, get it done.

I meant a pic of the girlfriends puppies ffs.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate, get it done.
> 
> I meant a pic of the girlfriends puppies ffs.


Hahahahahahaha you d1ck! Im sure you would still prefer my chest :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Pic is on there mate, thinking about getting the boy in the top left
> 
> Funnily enough my training partner wants to diet at the same time and he wants to do that show so that could be a possibility.
> 
> ...


At least youd turn handsome as well


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahaha you d1ck! Im sure you would still prefer my chest :thumb:


Yours are probably bigger.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> At least youd turn handsome as well


Well im currently far too pretty so handsome is ok I suppose 



Suprakill4 said:


> Yours are probably bigger.


Definitely! Don't tell her though!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Well im currently far too pretty so handsome is ok I suppose
> 
> Definitely! Don't tell her though!


I have a feeling she already knows everytime she sees them fcuking hanging off you.

I hate you. lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have a feeling she already knows everytime she sees them fcuking hanging off you.
> 
> I hate you. lol.


 :lol: did you mean to type I want to be you? I can understand mate its ok, if they ever get genetic cloning right I will let them copy my chest genes and give them to you....in exchange for your leg ones.

She literally grabs them every day and kinda presses them up so she is also a big fan of the chest haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: did you mean to type I want to be you? I can understand mate its ok, if they ever get genetic cloning right I will let them copy my chest genes and give them to you....in exchange for your leg ones.
> 
> She literally grabs them every day and kinda presses them up so she is also a big fan of the chest haha


Im definitely grabbing your t1ts if i see you at a show lol. Ill get there one day mate. Youll grow some muscles on legs one day too, although not looking like so far.... lol. nah theyve come on laods, next year be a million times better again.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im definitely grabbing your t1ts if i see you at a show lol. Ill get there one day mate. Youll grow some muscles on legs one day too, although not looking like so far.... lol. nah theyve come on laods, next year be a million times better again.


Hahaha deal! You could easily get on stage now you complete pu$sy!

Haha thanks mate, still not happy but the gf has noticed they are bigger recently and they have definitely been taking a hammering.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha deal! You could easily get on stage now you complete pu$sy!
> 
> Haha thanks mate, still not happy but the gf has noticed they are bigger recently and they have definitely been taking a hammering.


Could i fcuk lol. No where near enough size and too many weaknesses mate!

Yeah its clear they have grown mate, makes you look more balanced too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Could i fcuk lol. No where near enough size and too many weaknesses mate!
> 
> Yeah its clear they have grown mate, makes you look more balanced too.


They cant see your personality mate so there are no weaknesses


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> They cant see your personality mate so there are no weaknesses


LOL, i bet somehow i would still come across as a cvnt and get marked down.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, i bet somehow i would still come across as a cvnt and get marked down.


Well I can spot it from here so you might be right


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Phil you beast, wish I could look half as good as you do now. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Magnum26 said:


> Phil you beast, wish I could look half as good as you do now. :thumb:


Haha thanks mate, it all takes time so im sure you will get there.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, it all takes time so im sure you will get there.


Wish it would bloody hurry up i'm not getting anywhere. Lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Don't forget to post a link in here for your new journal, you tool.

Looking fvcking huge in that pic!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

As requested boys and girls, new journal:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/232287-chelseas-blast-2013-a.html#post4303188


----------

